# 25 hp yamaha, long shaft, electric start, remote



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm no yamaha insider but that sounds good to me. Finding 25hp 15" pull start tillers local at 2800, online 2300 + shipping.

Go for it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

$2600 is not a bad price but its nothing special. $2300 out the door is a deal that I would not pass up. If he is closing up shop then he should take the offer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

> $2600 is not a bad price but its nothing special. $2300 out the door is a deal that I would not pass up. If he is closing up shop then he should take the offer.


Tom,

$2300 is a "special" deal. $2400 to $2500 would be a good deal. $2600 is a fair deal especially if he's a small shop IMHO. I would be more inclined to pay $2600 from a shop that was going to remain in business though.

Just my .0000000000002 sense.


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

Having recently shopped for exactly that motor, I concur 100% with Captain Ron. Best deal I found was $2500 for an electric start Yamaha 25 from a well established and (apparently) successful dealer.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Go to the store with a pocket full of Benjamins. Put them on the table at your price, $2300 or so... Tell him take it or leave it.. ;D Money Talks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> Go to the store with a pocket full of Benjamins. Put them on the table at your price, $2300 or so... Tell him take it or leave it..  ;D Money Talks!


Show me the money. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto, in this economy I wouldn't be surprised if $2K or $2.1K takes it with a pile of money on the counter...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I paid $2500.00 for 25hp yami 2-stroke tiller, manual start, and short shaft for my classic then $2900 for electric start, tiller, long shaft and stainless steel prop for LT25. Can't go wrong with these prices! Dealers makes 20% off the boat and motor to make it living.

I have one left over NIB. (2007) tiller ES and LS.


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

Be sure gas tank and prop are included in any price quoted. Some dealers try to sell them separately.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> I paid $2500.00 for 25hp yami 2-stroke tiller, manual start, and short shaft for my classic then $2900 for electric start, tiller, long shaft and stainless steel prop for LT25.   Can't go wrong with these prices!  Dealers makes 20% off the boat and motor to make it living.
> 
> I have one left over NIB. (2007) tiller ES and LS.


not sure what your saying here. No such thing as model year with Yami anymore. Goes by serial number. Are you telling us it's for sale and purchased in 2007? :-/

All I can tell you is that now I'm looking at buying OEM. $2600 still probably leaves the guy a little margin and he's going out of business. I would rather spend the same (or a tad more) with someone who will be there later.

Call Pelican Marine in Hudson and get a quote. Please let them know Ron from The Skiff Shop told you to call AFTER you get the quote. They have historically beat everyone's prices for me as a walk in customer.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I got this motor from yamaha dealer and build date is 1/07 ESLH electric start, long shaft tiller which I bought it last year and wasn't many left over. Still NIB in my storge for future skiff and not for sale.

I bought 2 motors at the same time and has 50% off before the business shut down.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

BTW, I always get NIB motors from REPO banks that hold NIB motors and they sell really cheap. That's how I found a 2003 yamaha 9.9 2-stroke NIB through from REPO bank for very cheap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> I got this motor from yamaha dealer and build date is 1/07 ESLH   electric start, long shaft tiller which I bought it last year and wasn't many left over.  Still NIB in my storge for future skiff and not for sale.
> 
> I bought 2 motors at the same time and has 50% off before the business shut down.



This is even more confusing to me.

"not many left over"  seems to imply they are not around.  Like I said, I'm looking at OEM and I'm told I can gt all I want for now.  It's not like the Merc 25's and once gone, gone for good.

1/2 price would mean around $1450.00 each?  I think MSRP is around $2900 but I never pay attention to that part.  Now $1450 would be a deal I would take from someone going out of business.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, I got $1500 each from the owner of outboard shop in southern Alabama, I don't know why he doing it and been told that 25hp yamaha 2-stroke won't be in further production from yamaha factory.

I just buy it last year and don't know much about production of yamaha factory.

I don't get a lot of information about it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with Ron and totally confused at this point. Although I must admit at times this is very easy to do. 

Are you saying you call repo banks and get them for 50% of retail? 

*If so, where do I begin looking for repo banks who deal in marine engines?*

Lastly, I don't think there is a shortage of these motors. Dealer has some in stock, and again word on the street from industry insiders is he's close to folding up. If he has them, anyone has them. 

Hope to clarify all above!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Yeah, I'm with Ron and totally confused at this point. Although I must admit at times this is very easy to do.
> 
> Are you saying you call repo banks and get them for 50% of retail?
> 
> ...


Sorry if I confused to u guys.

I just bought the motors from the owner of outboard shop (merc and yami dealer) got 50% off from him period.

I called the REPO banks to see if the bank has any REPO outboard motor in stock and some bank has it or not. NO, I don't get 50% off from the REPO and they just sent me the list of prices and model of outboard motor. I got it from internet or yellow phone book.

That's how I found a 2003 yamaha 9.9 2-stroke NIB for my NMZ from REPO bank.

Sorry for my bad english writing and confused u all, I admit it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> Yes, I got $1500 each from the owner of outboard shop in southern Alabama, I don't know why he doing it and been told that 25hp yamaha 2-stroke won't be in further production from yamaha factory.
> 
> I just buy it last year and don't know much about production of yamaha factory.
> 
> I don't get a lot of information about it.


Now that's a deal! And one I would take from a guy going out of business.   That should give Tom the answer he's looking for.

Like I said, no such thing as "leftovers" any more, only production dates and serial numbers to match.  From what I understand 25 2 stroke Yami's will be around a little while longer.  I have also been told that Merc screwed up by shutting down the plant that produced 25 hp 2 strokes and that they could have made them for several years longer.  By the time they realized it, they were past the point of no return - just what I was told by a reputable dealer.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

aside from closing manufacturing facilities or other supply constraints, the thing with the small 2 strokes is the manufactures can offer them as long as they have sufficient EPA emission credits, which they get for their 4 stroke introductions, etc. As I understand Yamaha happens to have a lot of credits so they can continue to offer the 15 & 25 2-strokes, probably for another couple years. Now I learned this a little over a year ago, so the window may have closed some, but that was the rub then...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Yes, I got $1500 each from the owner of outboard shop in southern Alabama, I don't know why he doing it and been told that 25hp yamaha 2-stroke won't be in further production from yamaha factory.
> >
> > I just buy it last year and don't know much about production of yamaha factory.
> >
> ...


That's how I make profit. I sold NIB cheaper and no taxes than what's the dealer is offered the price and taxes for the motor. So buyers won't lose few hundreds of dollars or more to the dealer.

Mercury still make 2-stroker in overseas.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

At $1,500 apiece NIB I'd buy a truckload. 

Unfortunately those deals never come across my bow

-T


----------

